
ACM 6.0 flight simulator - app4soft
http://www.icosaedro.it/acm/download.html
======
app4soft
_ACM 6.0_ [0] is a heavily extended fork made by _Umberto Salsi_ [1] (since
2008 and maintained until now) from original _ACM 5.0_ developed by _Riley
Rainey_.

> _Riley Rainey founded Web Simulations in August 1997._

> _Back in 1991, Riley released the first free multiplayer air combat
> simulation for UNIX systems, ACM. He enhanced the program over time -- in
> 1996 it was integrated with the U.S. Department of Defense sponsored
> Distributed Interactive Simulation protocol (DIS). Integration with DIS
> allows ACM to interact with simulations written by a variety of defense
> contractors._

> _Now Web Simulations is bringing this technology to the rest of the world._

Original _ACM 5.0_ developed until 2000: firstly as commercial software
(binary and source code) for Windows, but later released as FLOSS app for UNIX
(where source code was rewritten from _Visual C++_ to pure _C_ ).[2,3]

FTR, Linux packages build from original _ACM 5.0_ source still included in all
popular Linux distributions.[4]

P.S. There is also _GNU ACM 5.1_ \- another fork made by GNU/FSF devs from
original _ACM 5.0_ , but it was never included as package in Linux
distributions and not updated since 2011.[5,6]

[0] [http://www.icosaedro.it/acm/manual/acmdoc-
basic.htm](http://www.icosaedro.it/acm/manual/acmdoc-basic.htm)

[1] [http://www.icosaedro.it/en-index.html](http://www.icosaedro.it/en-
index.html)

[2]
[http://web.archive.org/web/19981206125848/http://www.websimu...](http://web.archive.org/web/19981206125848/http://www.websimulations.com/acmfw.htm)

[3]
[http://web.archive.org/web/20130113053006/http://www.websimu...](http://web.archive.org/web/20130113053006/http://www.websimulations.com/download.htm)

[4]
[https://repology.org/project/acm/versions](https://repology.org/project/acm/versions)

[5] [https://directory.fsf.org/wiki/Acm](https://directory.fsf.org/wiki/Acm)

[6] [https://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/acm/](https://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/acm/)

